# Mix Wellness CORE with Wellness LB puppy?



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

If I'm looking to firm up my puppies poop a bit, could I mix a bit of Wellness Core with the Wellness large breed puppy? I've heard the CORE works great to firm up the poop.

The reason I'm looking to firm up poop is that my puppy may be having trouble emptying anal glands, and his poop is OK but could be a bit firmer.
I already add a probiotic powder to his food.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

It says right on the bag of Wellness CORE that it's for adults and not formulated for puppies, so I imagine the calcium levels and such in the CORE is too high for a pup.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Calcium levels in CORE ARE too high for a pup. If you only want to firm up things, there are options such as adding carrots or canned pumpkin.


----------

